
Mars InSight Mission: Mars Weather - toomuchtodo
https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/weather/
======
toomuchtodo
> InSight is taking daily weather measurements (temperature, wind, pressure)
> on the surface of Mars at Elysium Planitia, a flat, smooth plain near Mars’
> equator.

Press release:
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7337](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7337)

